# To clip or not to clip



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I need advice please. We've replaced our regular down perches that came with the cage with natural branches. This has been in large part due to the fear of their nails not filing themselves naturally. But I'm wondering if I need to clip Plum's nails since they seem longer than Kiwi's (although he's older).

In the picture with both of their claws Kiwi's are in the center, while Plum's are on the left of the picture. The one with only one set are Plum's. Again, I think Kiwi's might be fine, but I'm wondering about Plum's and don't have the experience to make a good determination.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

If you want clip be careful not to cut the QUICK 

In my opinion if they are not creating any problem for you or for Plum there is no need to clip the nails and nails clipped or not you can use any perch/natural branch which is not harmful to them or to their feet

Happy Feet


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

I agree with chirper. You could also try getting them a cement perch which could help file them down even more!


----------



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

Those look like daggers! Hehe. I would clip. But just like Chirper said, be careful not to clip the quick. It's also a good idea to have some KwikStop Styptic powder on hand as it helps stop bleeding. If you don't have that on hand, you can use flour or cornstarch. Always be prepared in case of bleeding.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Look at all those tootsies


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

chirper said:


> In my opinion if they are not creating any problem for you or for Plum there is no need to clip the nails and nails clipped or not you can use any perch/natural branch which is not harmful to them or to their feet.


So what kind of problems would be caused by long nails? I just don't want to be a bad budgie owner. Although I really don't want to stress Plum out - she hasn't been with us that long - and grabbing her to clip her nails would definitely be up there on stress level for her.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AS Plum is new and settling in still I would leave the nails for a while and observe, is she able to climb and walk without them getting in the way? With you getting some new perches it might be all you need to do. Some budgies nails seem to grow quite rapidly others hardly ever? My birds have out of cage time and run and climb on a variety of surfaces also have wooden, rope and cement perches.
Of course if they start to curl or become entangled with each other then definitely trim them.


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I'll keep observing and if problems arise, we'll act then. Oh and I'll get a cement perch. Is pumice the same thing?


----------

